# Studio Suit Review



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

There had been some mention about StudioSuits.com on this thread about the time I found them.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?111342-StudioSuits.com-MTM-suit-for-100&highlight=StudioSuits.com

Their claim to fame is suits that start at $99. They are located in India where the cost of tailor labor is much less. Maybe even lower than Thailand, or China!

I ordered a dark green herringbone linen sport jacket and some tan wool trousers.

They offer a swatch service in that they will send you a sample of swatches for you to look at before you order. This really takes some of the guess work out of trying to see the color, texture and fabric quality on your computer screen!

With this made-to-measure process you take your own measurements and enter them on their form. As with this kind of procedure it is really important that you take time and make sure the dimensions are accurate!

Maybe a good approach would be to order the least expensive suit and use that as a "first fitting" to change any measurement problems for future orders.

They were good about this and questioned some of my measurements. For example they though the across-the-back measurement should be one more inch. They evidently were correct since look at the fit of the back! Much better than OTR where I always have to have the collar fixed.










I got the items quickly, in about three weeks, quicker than most online tailors.

I was impressed, and surprised, well actually shocked! The jacket's fit is perfect. Great fabric and fun full lining. 










Of course these items are fused. But I've mentioned before that fusing is much more high tech today. The past problems were the fault of over or poor dry cleaning. If you're careful this will serve you well.

If you're just beginning a new job and need a couple of serviceable suits at a very affordable price I think you're going to be happy.

My jacket came with all the details requested, including working sleeve buttons.

The only oddity was instead of a lapel button hole was a thread boutonnière holder. Like the one you often find at the back of the lapel button hole. ?? I may just remove that thread and maybe the jacket will look more custom! 

Studio Suits explanation is that most of the work is done by hand not machines. So not doing the hand work of the lapel button hole saves time/money.

The trousers fit well. They seemed a little too shiny for wool, but does wrinkle like wool. I checked and yes, it's 55% wool and 45% polyester, as stated this on their website.

But neither garment had any tags except the Studio Suits label! No fabric description nor cleaning instructions! ?? I thought that was a requirement!

Again I checked with on this and they said they were striving for "A world without size discrimination, no labels, something especially made for you"! That's an ambitious goal!

Over all I'm pleasantly surprised at the quality, style, and the value!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Two more photos:

















Also shown my new Bespoke England G & G shoes (more later)


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

Ah, thanks Andy. Interesting to see someone finally giving some feedback on Studio Suits. I have to admit I'm a little tempted by them now, mainly to see just what they can do.

You've got the link wrong, though, missed out an 's'.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Andy said:


> on this and they said they were striving for "A world without size discrimination, no labels, something especially made for you"!


Thank goodness!!

My self esteem is at an all time low and every time I see a label that says "XXL" on it I just order another bucket of fried chicken!!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

In light of Twizz's experience reported in the initial post's link I draw the following 4 conclusions ( even though the pictures of his new shoes deserve more upscale background,conclusion 5 has been a sartorial a priori for years)


1 They are capable of good work -- Andy's Jacket

2 They are capable of atrocious work--Twizz's suit

3 They are capable of blowing off customers--refusing to do anything about Twizz's justifiable complaints

4 They are capable of responding to customers--they are now talking to Twizz

5 Andy is important-- when they realized Twizz has some relationship with Andy they changed course and may deal with Twizz's complaint


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Salieri said:


> Ah, thanks Andy. Interesting to see someone finally giving some feedback on Studio Suits. I have to admit I'm a little tempted by them now, mainly to see just what they can do.
> 
> You've got the link wrong, though, missed out an 's'.


Salieri: Thanks. Link fixed. Moral - always watch your "s"!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Thank goodness!!
> 
> My self esteem is at an all time low and every time I see a label that says "XXL" on it I just order another bucket of fried chicken!!


+ for Col. Sanders! :icon_smile: and Champagne!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

arkirshner:

Moral: Let every advertiser know you're a Member at AskAndy!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Any one else tried Studio Suit yet?


----------



## DaveTrader (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm having a couple of pairs of slacks made. Ordered the fabric swatches and received them very quickly, but still cannot decide on the choce of fabric!

Andy, how close in look and feel was your final garment compared to the swatches?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

DaveTrader said:


> I'm having a couple of pairs of slacks made. Ordered the fabric swatches and received them very quickly, but still cannot decide on the choice of fabric!
> 
> Andy, how close in look and feel was your final garment compared to the swatches?


It's like looking at tiny paint chips when you're painting your house or a room! Although they were very close. And the linen herringbone sport jacket came out way better than the swatch!!


----------



## DaveTrader (Jun 11, 2011)

Andy said:


> ...Although they were very close.


Thanks. I'll place my order this weekend and write a review when I receive them.


----------



## Angelica (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for this review. I have actually been wondering about this company.


----------



## X-Factor (Oct 24, 2013)

Have there been any more experiences on these guys? 

Any Pure/All wool or Linen/ Blend suits? (Not a big fan of polyester/ rayon)


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Here's the latest:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?149902-Studio-Suits


----------



## howemi01 (Nov 2, 2014)

I inquired about their regular vs. slim fit classification for jackets and this is what I received:



> In regular fit we allow 3 to 3.5 inches of loosening and in slim fit we allow 2 to 2.5 inches of loosening.


Does that make sense to anyone? It doesn't appear to affect lapels or anything. Just wondering if there would be any reason to select "slim" (or indeed, regular) if you are providing your measurements.


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

arkirshner said:


> In light of Twizz's experience reported in the initial post's link I draw the following 4 conclusions ( even though the pictures of his new shoes deserve more upscale background,conclusion 5 has been a sartorial a priori for years)
> 
> 1 They are capable of good work -- Andy's Jacket
> 
> ...


So clearly drop Andy's name when ordering.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

I ordered a green tweed jacket from them with soft shoulders.

The construction of the shoulders is so bad looking I don't ever wear it.


----------



## Involuntary Soul (Oct 17, 2015)

on their website, it claims all their suits are now half canvassed, wondering if people can confirm that


----------

